# Question about daemons



## boyd (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi all, first time posting here, so be gentle with me :e

I was reading the handbook and I have few questions. Bind is daemon or it is named? I think it's bind only. httpd is daemon or apache?  I think it's httpd only and apache program. And at the end, sendmail is both daemon and application, I mean, daemon and application share the same name right? 

I know it's quite clear, but I just want to be sure 

Best regards


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2011)

BIND is the name of the software, named is its running instance (daemon)
Apache is the name of the software, httpd is its running instance (daemon)
Sendmail is the name of the software, sendmail is its running instance (daemon).

Furthermore:
Syslog -> syslogd
NTP -> ntpd
SSH -> sshd
DHCP -> dhcpd
HAL -> hald
Cron -> cron
MySQL -> mysqld

Hit and miss, really .. e.g. Dovecot will start daemons like dovecot-auth, imap-login, imap ..


----------

